# Best Mbuna food for Color



## FishFishBoy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am very interested in feeding Hikari gold products or others that are high in caratenoids or other substances that enhance color. But, I definitely dont want to get a lot of meat stuck in the guts of my herbivorous mbunas.

What color enhancing commercial products can you recommend?
Are the Hikari gold products too meaty?

Thanks!

FFB


----------



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hikari is in IMO one of the Better foods for south AM cichlids. But do to the high protein of most of there foods its not a good idea to feed it to africans. I would Recommend New Life Spectrum, b/c its a good color enhancer and from my exp the fish go crazy for it.


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Hikari Excel is more suited for Malawi's


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I feed mine a mix of Hikari Gold and Hikari Excel. The gold enhances the red tones, excel enhances blue tones.

The fish love it and show very bright and vibrant colors.

I haven't had any problems with bloat, or any other parasitic/bacterial diseases.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

NLS FTW :thumb:


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

itsalmosteasy said:


> NLS FTW :thumb:


Ditto


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula here as well.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I have only ever fed any of my fish NLS and Dainichi. Yes both foods are more expensive, but you will get the best results and neither cloud up the water at all.


----------



## L7 (Feb 5, 2009)

I feed my mbuna both hikari excel and hikari bio gold. I kinda mix these food together with 1/4 of the hikari bio gold while hikari excel contain most of the mixture. So even though they ate few bio gold pellet, most of the time they relish on excel. So no problem to me. I've feed them like this for 3 months now and they colour up nicely and grew up faster


----------

